# Any cool things that you just noticed??



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

Today, I just noticed two really cool little touches that I had not noticed before and was quite pleased:
1. On the front seatbelt latches, there's a felt-like fabric backing on them so that there's less chance of friction when they might rub against the centre console. Nice.
2. Underneath the front seats, at the rear (rear passenger toe area) there's a little light. Footwell lighting for the rear seats!! Cool.
Have you noticed anything like this?









JJ


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Any cool things that you just noticed?? (Canadian Lurker)*

Just noticed tonight that the door lock switch changes color from yellow to red, depending on weather the door is locked or unlocked.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Any cool things that you just noticed?? (SoCalMan)*

I've got a Coupe, A Targa and a Convertable...


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't realize that tilting up the VW on the rear actually released the trunk latch: I thought it was just a handle. 
Now I've been using the internal trunk release a lot less.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Any cool things that you just noticed?? (Canadian Lurker)*

I noticed last week when I was riding in the passenger side for the first time... my seat-belt was different. At least on my EOS there is a plastic disc on the driver side to keep it from retracting too far, on my passengers, a fabric loop stitched on, strange.


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I noticed the other day that the front of the door pocket has a small area that is angled slightly... perfect to place a water bottle (or similar item) and not have it slam around (under reasonable driving conditions... I've not tested its limits). It is like having another set of cup holders.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

There's a vent in the glovebox from the heating and cooling system, so the glove box can be used to keep liquids hot/cold.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*

Yes, I also noticed that the bottom of the door storage toward the front is angled and fits 20oz bottles nicely and securely so you don't have to use the middle console which is nice if you have a 6mt.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*A place to hang a shirt (sorta)*

One thing I miss is having a place to hang a shirt. Even my Wranger had a place.
I found out the passenger seatbelt loop (the vinyl strip with the snap on it) makes a pretty decent place to hang a shirt!!
Not the best, but better than folding a shirt and putting in the back seat or trunk.
Of course can't use the loop as a hanger if you have a passenger...or alot of stuff on the seat...or the top down.
But, hey...better than nothing. ;-)


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: A place to hang a shirt (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_One thing I miss is having a place to hang a shirt.

Still probably an issue if you have the top down, but FYI:


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: A place to hang a shirt (flubber)*

Where do you find that? I need one for my suit coats.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: A place to hang a shirt (flubber)*

Thanks for the link.
I just learned the wind screen costs $490.53!!
















http://www.1stvwparts.com/prod...=1017
I will start taking MUCH better care of mine!!


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: A place to hang a shirt (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_Where do you find that? I need one for my suit coats.

Sorry, I guess it wasn't obvious, but the picture is a link to:
http://www.1stvwparts.com/prod...d=479


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

i noticed the neat little compartment that would hold an emergency road sign in the trunk.......if my car came from over seas


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_i noticed the neat little compartment that would hold an emergency road sign in the trunk.......if my car came from over seas









You can get the OEM Warning Triangle that fits that *perfectly* from OEMpl.us
There are 3 sizes apparently, but if you flip down to the comparison image with Roscoe, the middle one indeed *fit perfectly in my Eos*.
Being able to read speed, temp, rpm etc from the Climatronic controls was a surprise to me.
Also, putting a Humongous 17x12 tent, two folding chairs and a folding table in the trunk, along with the jack etc, and some other camping stuff last weekend was pretty amazing (with top *able to go down*














)
William


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: A place to hang a shirt (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_I just learned the wind screen costs $490.53!!








I will start taking MUCH better care of mine!!

That's not VW price-gouging, either; many of the high-end convertible makers charge $400-$500 up front for one. It's another sign of what a great value the Eos is that a well-integrated rear wind blocker is available at this price point, and it's quite something that it's included even with the base configuration in 2008.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i know they dont all get windscreens included ,because ive seen people on here looking to purchase them.Yes many of the hight end makers charge 4-5 hunderd, shelia just says vw gets 490, does that make vw a high end maker? ha doug


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_i know they dont all get windscreens included ,because ive seen people on here looking to purchase them.

They didn't in 2007. They do in the 2008 cars.

_Quote »_Yes many of the hight end makers charge 4-5 hunderd, shelia just says vw gets 490, does that make vw a high end maker?

Toyota charges $400 for one on the Solara, if that makes you feel better about it.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Toyota charges $400 for one on the Solara

But the ugly is free


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
You can get the OEM Warning Triangle that fits that *perfectly* from OEMpl.us
There are 3 sizes apparently, but if you flip down to the comparison image with Roscoe, the middle one indeed *fit perfectly in my Eos*.
William

oh i know i could buy one from oempl.us, but i think the car should have come with it.
what? we n. americans aren't as concered about safety?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think North Americans are used to a Warning Triangle. I almost NEVER see one in use... (Houston)
I had one however (after market - gift from someone), and it fit quite ok in the opening.


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

I noticed that the rear wheel wells appear to have some kind of fabric or felt lining. Discovered by accident since I was applying undercarriage spray (a dressing that makes the wheel wells look darker), and discovered that there was no need to in the rear!
Nice touch, even if it has some functional purpose.


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

Wow- I'm noticing that not all VW salespeople are not following the delivery process. 
(I'm a dealer) all the features (1 Ltr bottle holder in the map pocket, Flipping Trunk Logo, wheel well lining (for sound dampening), AC/Heat vent in the glovebox) are all things that should be explained by the salesperson at one time or another during the presentation, or delivery process. Not being petty, but it amazes me sometimes how much variation there is among the expectations of different dealerships.


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

the above reply should read "not all vw sales people are following... " 
sorry for the extra not


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (itsmejerry)*

After reading the brochure and some browsing, i knew more about the car than the sales guy. He couldnt tell me whether the one in the showroom was fitted with an ipod adaptor or not.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

Only received the car today. It's beautiful and I recommend deep red leather with Candy White. The dealer said I have the only white EOS in South Australia.
The car was supplied with a little cardboard envelope with a "Special rubber cleaner set for CSC and Sliding roofs" The instructions indicate that there are enough materials for one application. It seems to be a three step process. Is this a new Krytox type kit? It sure looks like it is.
I was also pleased to read in the manual that "Hill hold assist" works with slopes of about 5% or greater both in forward and reverse. I live in a hilly area and was concerned about DSG and reports of roll back that others were suffering.
EDIT: I now have determined that I don't actually have Hill Hold....Oh well I am sure I can continue to be quick with the right foot or use the hand brake.










_Modified by Mr Fred Nerk at 6:20 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## Fuzzybunny (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Yes I found one of those packs in my boot (trunk) Fred,
Says it should be applied at least once a year.
No instructions on how to apply it though
but hey I can work it out....
Ah, just noticed its mentioned on page 35 of manual 3.2 with application instructions










_Modified by Fuzzybunny at 10:06 AM 10-7-2007_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Fuzzybunny)*

New one last night....
I was pulling into a touchless car-wash with the ramp that pulls you along. You know the drill --> drive up 'till it "catches" you --> hands off steering wheel --> put car in neutral --> get pulled thru the wash.
Well, turns out that if you're in neutral with the car not moving - then the dummy light to apply the foot-brake comes on. Usually, you will only see that one come on when you're in Park and getting started up to go, etc. Tried it out a few more times and that's how it works! Also, drove along and slipped it into neutral - but because the car was moving it was presumably smart enough not to light up assuming that you were coasting, I guess.
Interesting.








JJ


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

i was closing the roof, and then the windows. the air-con would automatically switch on. that is nice.
the alarm comes with interior monitoring, not bad. i was just dropping my camera bag onto the leather seats, and activated the siren.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

i noticed this past winter that when you shut the car off, if you push down on the windshield wiper stalk once, the wipers come up and stay up so that you can lift them off the windshield so they dont freeze to it.
kinda cool, i thought


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

This is the service position for the wipers. It is in the manual.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (superjohn)*

The car will memorize individual A/C settings for roof up and down position.
The factory alarm has microwave sensors, specialized for roof down protection, however the siren is very discreet and the activation is not always reliable.


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*

I just noticed the wiper thing too. I didn't realize it was for service.
Cool.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_
The factory alarm has microwave sensors, specialized for roof down protection, however the siren is very discreet and the activation is not always reliable.


Unfortunately, VWoA did not make that an option in North America


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Bah. manuals. those are for readers.
we're do-ers.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Any cool things that you just noticed?? (Canadian Lurker)*

Noticed a few months ago that if you leave the trunk open for 10 minutes the trunk light automatically goes off.


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Window screen on eBay...*

Windscreen on ebay for $300 or maybe less depending on the bids.
Note...
Linking to EBay Auctions is generally not permitted in the forums. You may link to your own auctions from the Classifieds section


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 10:05 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## fent16 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*

HAHA so true !!









_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_Bah. manuals. those are for readers.
we're do-ers.


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*wipers picking up*

good call! I am a wiper-lifter-upper when it snows - -- and will continue to be!
Liz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: wipers picking up (ridgebacks)*

While out for a drive this evening I noticed the fuel economy read out in the MFD switched between L/KM (litres per 100 km) to L/H (litres per hour) when fully stopped at a light. So it was estimating how much fuel was being consumed while idling.
Kevin
*EDIT:* Looked it up in the OM. This function is active only if you are viewing current fuel consumption (not average fuel consumption), and if the selected unit of measure is litres/per 100 km


_Modified by just4fun at 10:01 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: wipers picking up (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_While out for a drive this evening I noticed the fuel economy read out in the MFD switched between L/KM (litres per 100 km) to L/H (litres per hour) when fully stopped at a light. So it was estimating how much fuel was being consumed while idling.
Kevin
*EDIT:* Looked it up in the OM. This function is active only if you are viewing current fuel consumption (not average fuel consumption), and if the selected unit of measure is litres/per 100 km

_Modified by just4fun at 10:01 PM 5-2-2008_

Not while using MPG?? I'm going to ask VWoA for a partial refund.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: wipers picking up (SoCalMan)*

i just noticed that when using the i-pod........instead if hitting the arrow up to get thru a section of songs that you want to skip you can spin the right radio dial and it will whip right thru a bunch







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i can quit my poking


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

With the key out of the ignition and the door open, holding down the driver window switch will lower all windows. The dealer just learned this and showed me. 
It is like like lowering the windows by holding the key in the door and holding it counterclockwise (iirc). 
Paul
-What I wish, is that there was a way to make the DSG gear selections show in large letters when manually shifting. Unlike a manual you can't tell the gear by the lever position and I find it hard to read the numbers during quick manuvers.


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Any cool things that you just noticed?? (Canadian Lurker)*

I just noticed the other day, that the top of the center armrest can be pulled forward. I knew it had several up-and-down positions, but I didn't know that it extended forward. I found it by accident, I was reaching into the back seat to get something with my elbow leaning on the armrest, when it moved. I thought I broken it! Now the armrest is much more comfortable for me...!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Any cool things that you just noticed?? (PMSG)*

I thought that I couldn't go from station to station on the satellite radio with the steering wheel controls. I thought the channel up/down buttons only went from one preset station to the next. However if you hold the up/down button just a little bit longer, it will increment up one station vice going to the next preset.


----------

